# Visa duration and employment start date dont match up.



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Now my spouses employer said that he must start aug 26 and today the HR contacted us saying that they will apply for the visa after the ministry security clearance is done. I have already sent HR all attested docs. 

So, are the employers actually expecting me to get my visa before aug 26? After all I read that it takes atleast 17 to 20 working days. 

I'm confused on how to plan for my trip and kids schooling. I dunno. 

Neda


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Your husband's visa must be stamped in his passport before the process can be started for you and the children. This cannot be finalised till he is actually in the country. If you are coming with him, then it would have to be on a visit visa.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Ya. That's what we ere planning in doing But my concern is about his visa. I mean if they want him to start aug 26 and as of July 26 they are waiting for ministry clearance to apply for visa.... Then hes looking at atleast 1 month. Oh don't forget the eid holy holiday which will be from aug 19 till aug 26 so actually he must start work in 3 weeks. 

I'm just scratching my head in wander if the employer is aware of this. 


Thanks

Neda


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Neda-ffh said:


> Ya. That's what we ere planning in doing But my concern is about his visa. I mean if they want him to start aug 26 and as of July 26 they are waiting for ministry clearance to apply for visa.... Then hes looking at atleast 1 month. Oh don't forget the eid holy holiday which will be from aug 19 till aug 26 so actually he must start work in 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm just scratching my head in wander if the employer is aware of this.
> 
> ...


I am sure they are Neda. If they want him to start, they will do everything in their power to expedite matters. He can always send them an email to 'register' his concerns but if there are any delays, it's obviously not his responsibility.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey. Thanks. Ya. They are already constantly contacting him.. Informing him of every action they are doing. early next week they will begin the visa application. So I do hope all will be dine by aug 26

Btw; does the visa process duration depend on the job and employer. I mean it is a decent job with a well known employer. 

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Decent employer with a good PRO - can be done in a week. Although Ramadan does slow things down.


----------



## expat_to_uae (Aug 7, 2012)

Security clearance is a govt. thing and it is not time bound. For my friend it took 5 weeks while for me it took 10 weeks. I got it very recently.


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

Could you tell me please what kind of documents are required for the security clearance?


----------



## expat_to_uae (Aug 7, 2012)

Whiteunicorn said:


> Could you tell me please what kind of documents are required for the security clearance?



For UAE security-clearance (also called as ' certifcate of good conduct ' or ' CID clearance ' ), if you are not living in UAE, then you need a finger-print certificate 
issued by a local-police station. This fingerprint-certificate has to be further attested by UAE embassy of the country in which you are living currently. 

The process of security-clerance will be initiated by the company in which you are going to get employed in UAE. Hence they will tell you the exact set of documents required.

Also I guess security-clearance is mandatorily required for employment in government companies in UAE . It may not be required for employment in pvt. companies in UAE.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh. My. We still didn't get visa for my spouse and today the eid weekend begins. So official holiday till I guess aug 22? He must begin aug 26!! I'm boggled. 

His security clearance was sent out on July 26 . they sent him his lecture timetable on Tuesday Now I'm
Worried.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

He will not know till Thursday, then it is either jump on a plane be here by Sunday or wait some more. 

Not much you can do, no point worrying.

Just enjoy EID.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> He will not know till Thursday, then it is either jump on a plane be here by Sunday or wait some more.
> 
> Not much you can do, no point worrying.
> 
> Just enjoy EID.


Hey thanks. Happy eid. 
By Thursday do u mean this Thursday aug 23?
Omg I hope so. Cuz my kids school here want their fees or they will unenroll. also my spouse contract here must be signed these days or he loses his job. 
Hoping for the best.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Decent employer with a good PRO - can be done in a week. Although Ramadan does slow things down.



Ive had my Visa issued in 24 hours


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Warold said:


> Ive had my Visa issued in 24 hours


Really? Hmmm... okay. Hope back on track. 

Is that possible?


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

all depends on your PRO. If the person is determined then yea.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Warold said:


> all depends on your PRO. If the person is determined then yea.


An associate professor of business .. Is that a good pro u think ? I dunno I'm stumped. Time is running out. ;(


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my today was first day of work.. We still waiting for visa. The employer sent out an email on Thursday to all new employees that dont be alarmed if they havent reserved a flight that they are finalising paper work. 

This visa is taking too long. By the way upon getting visa will they reserve flight ASAP .. Should I hv things packed ?

Neda


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> Oh my today was first day of work.. We still waiting for visa. The employer sent out an email on Thursday to all new employees that dont be alarmed if they havent reserved a flight that they are finalising paper work.
> 
> This visa is taking too long. By the way upon getting visa will they reserve flight ASAP .. Should I hv things packed ?
> 
> Neda


Best to be prepared, seeing as how the process is delayed, they will probably want him here immediately upon issuance of the visa...


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my today was first day of work.. We still waiting for visa. The employer sent out an email on Thursday to all new employees that dont be alarmed if they havent reserved a flight that they are finalising paper work. 

This visa is taking too long. By the way upon getting visa will they reserve flight ASAP .. Should I hv things packed ?

Neda


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Till now 3pm uae time... No visa 

Well spouse will now send THE email informing of the lateness of the visa. We must register our kids in schools by tom here or we lose their place in our hometown. 

So I honestly told him to decline job cuz of lateness.... Imagine he's supposed to give his first lecture sept 2... that's not fair for him..he needs preparation. 

The thiught of Dubai wasn't as exciting as it was a few weeks ago. 

Thanks


----------

